

Aurelia JavaScript Framework - adamloving
http://aurelia.io/

======
nej
Great job on the framework! It's nice to see a framework that pushes JS Devs
into using new ES6+ conventions.

------
rizky05
How is this different with angularjs 1.x ?

~~~
adamloving
I didn't read closely, but looks like an ES6 version of angular.

